# Mounting seat bases in the Gheenoe



## Back Country (Dec 30, 2017)

When I get the seats in my Gheenoe put back together, I’ll be re-using my Kingpin-type boat seat bases. The bases will be mounted onto plywood that’s been appropriately sealed with epoxy and then glassed over.









From what I’ve been able to gather on this and other forums, the best approach for my set-up seems to be:

1. Drill oversized hole to appropriate depth.
2. Fill hole with thickened epoxy (using West 403) – let epoxy kick – sand down any excess to flat surface
3. Drill slightly undersized (relative to screw) hole in epoxy to appropriate depth
4. Place a dab of 3M 5200 over hole & run fastener in with impact driver


I got the following info. about the composition of West 403 from the West website:
Cellulose pulp: 70 to 90%; Synthetic amorphous pyrogenic silica: 10 to 30%


I already have wood flour and 1/32" milled fibers. _Are the glass fibers that I have sufficiently small?_

Also, I have no experience with anchoring screws in epoxy, so …..

_Silicon Bronze or Stainless Steel screws? _I want to avoid the PITA of having any of the screws corroding over time.

_Machine screws or wood screws? _

_Any minimum length for the screws?_


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2018)

Maybe one of the woody’s will pop in. But I would think you are ok with the fibers, I use 1/4-1/2 for my bonding putty because I like the way it holds the putty after curing. “Hammer test”
As far as screws, I like the oval head stainless. I think a #12 fits those bases maybe a #14 don’t remember off the too of my head.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't use an impact driver, you can not control the hammering . Use a screwdriver.

Also, use 4200 just in case you ever need to take them off.


----------



## Back Country (Dec 30, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> Don't use an impact driver, you can not control the hammering . Use a screwdriver.
> 
> Also, use 4200 just in case you ever need to take them off.


Thanks!


----------



## Back Country (Dec 30, 2017)

Finally getting ready to drill "undersized" holes in the epoxy. If I'm using a 1/4" - 20 machine screw, what's the best size of bit to use? Would prefer to only have to do this once.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2019)

Jimmy, my drill guide says number 7 or the next closest is 13/64.


----------

